# New Barn Farm AKA House of the Damned... oct 2016



## YORBEX (Nov 3, 2016)

New Barn Farm lies about half a mile SW of Alderwasley. 
It has 97 acres on the Alderwasley estate, then owned by the HURT family. In 1905 it was owned by Albert Hurt (1835-1907) of Alderwasley Hall, in 1912 by Francis Hurt (1878-1930)

John's father Thomas took over Hankins farm from the WILMOT family around 1865, and John was raised there. New Barn farm may have been built about 1875, and Thomas (John's elder brother) took it over. Thomas jnr then moved to Berry Hill farm, Alderwasley, and John Sandar was running New Barn farm from 1888 (when he married)

The farm became known as The House of The Damned due to a news paper article​


----------



## krela (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice photos. Is Yorbex Bear enjoying an Irish Coffee?


----------



## YORBEX (Nov 3, 2016)

krela said:


> Nice photos. Is Yorbex Bear enjoying an Irish Coffee?



Yeah just a shame he was having it while the farmer was kicking about who had already been questioning us about what we was doing.
He said "Dont go into the house will you?" which we replied "NO we wont" but as soon as he was out of sight we suffered short term memory loss and was not until we had finished that we realised that he said DONT go in the house we forgot the DONT part lol


----------



## krela (Nov 3, 2016)

YORBEX said:


> Yeah just a shame he was having it while the farmer was kicking about who had already been questioning us about what we was doing.
> He said "Dont go into the house will you?" which we replied "NO we wont" but as soon as he was out of sight we suffered short term memory loss and was not until we had finished that we realised that he said DONT go in the house we forgot the DONT part lol



To be brutally honest I wouldn't bother admitting that kind of thing on here, it just makes you look like a dick. Playing cat and mouse with paid security is one thing. Taking the piss out of farmers and landowners directly is something else entirely.


----------



## smiler (Nov 3, 2016)

You got some really nice pics, the hay rake is a nice bit of bygones, I agree with Krela, if you say you won't, then you don't, but we all have our own principles, Thanks


----------

